# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wedemeijer (Tilburg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wedemeijer

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Wedemeijer, Tilburg

Adres: Hoefstraat 242, Tilburg


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wedemeijer?*

----------

